# Lettre à France 2



## Patamach (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

  Vous venez de perdre un téléspectateur.

  Pourquoi? 

  De par l'indigence de votre journal de 20H00.

  Quelques faits: 

  Hausse du chômage: vous relatez des chiffres sans aucune explication, analyse de fond ou semblant de réflexion.

  Crise financière: reportage sur le devenir de 3 employés de 3M ou comment, dans un contexte de crise, faire du reality show. Là encore vous ne remettez pas ces personnes et leurs expériences dans un contexte économique global. Aucune explication de pourquoi la société a fermé ses portes, d'une quelconque analyse du marché du travail...

  Crash vol Air France: aucune information permettant de faire avancer le sujet si ce n'est de montrer pour la enième fois le visage des familles abattues par le drame.

  Élections en Allemagne: là on touche le fond. Aucune explication sur les forces en présence, le contexte économique et politique. Vous focalisez sur ses tenues vestimentaires et son amour des boites de conserves ()

  J'en ai comme ca tout un stock. De jour en jour votre journal télévisé fait du sensationnel par l'image et passe à côté de l'analyse. En quoi un semblant d'analyse grèverait votre audimat? Ou êtes-vous tout simplement incapable de le faire et enfin vous démarquer intelligemment de TF1? 

  Ah si je vois cependant une chose positive : cela ma permis déteindre ma télé.

  Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Ça fait des années que je ne regarde plus les journaux télévisés, si j'en crois ton post je vois que les causes de ce désintérêt n'ont absolument pas changées.
Je vais donc continuer à m'abstenir.

J'y ajouterait l'actuelle ébullition du petit monde médiatique autour de la "révolution" des JTs à laquelle on assiste en ce moment, paraît-il : le fait de les présenter debout.

J'attend que ce soit à poil, avec une plume dans le cul pour les regarder à nouveau.
Au moins, ce pourrait être rigolo.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2009)

Nicolas 1er non plus, il regarde plus.


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nicolas 1er non plus, il regarde plus.





> Il aurait également regretté la sous-représentation de la majorité présidentielle sur France 2.



Ok.   

Sans dec', en faisant fi des idées politiques, il va pas bien cet homme.

Quant au sujet, c'est quoi la télé ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Patamach a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous venez de perdre un téléspectateur.
> 
> ...


On s'en fout. Au mieux c'est un sujet à développer sereinement au Comptoir, au pire une lettre morte adressée à Télé Z et qui finit au Bar.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> c'est quoi la télé ?



C'est une sorte de rectangle noir avec une surface qui semble vitrée sur laquelle, quand elle est allumée, défilent des images le plus souvent vulgaires et sans intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une sorte de rectangle noir avec une surface qui semble vitrée sur laquelle, quand elle est allumée, défilent des images le plus souvent vulgaires et sans intérêt.


On dirait l'iMac de l'Amok.


----------



## boodou (25 Septembre 2009)

Heureusement qu'il y a toutes ces chaînes "News" de la TNT pour compenser l'indigence de la 2 ...  
Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'en fait non.


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> On dirait l'iMac de l'Amok.



Ou le four de DocEvil


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2009)

Critiquez pas la TV, avec TSR1 on a House avec 6 mois d'avance sur TF1 et pour NCIS on a deux inédits au lieu d'un.

Après question info je crois qu'il n'y a plus de journalistes en France....


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Critiquez pas la TV, avec TSR1 on a House avec 6 mois d'avance sur TF1 et pour NCIS on a deux inédits au lieu d'un.
> 
> Après question info je crois qu'il n'y a plus de journalistes en France....




... j'y crois pas... vous avez la TV en suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai plus la tv, je préfère la tsf et je ne vais pas tarder à lâcher Internet si la bande passante continue à être squattée par des vidéos de singes qui pètent et la logorhée affligeante de la gente illéttro-narcissique.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... j'y crois pas... vous avez la TV en suisse ?



Moi, j'sais pourquoi je l'ai pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ou le four de DocEvil


Ah non ! Rien n'est vulgaire ou sans intérêt dans mon four !


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2009)

Nan en Savoie, mais on a la TV Suisse par le cable


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je n'ai plus la tv, je préfère la tsf et je ne vais pas tarder à lâcher Internet si la bande passante continue à être squattée par des vidéos de singes qui pètent et la logorhée affligeante de la gente illéttro-narcissique.




A priori, si tu t'apprêtes à lacher internet comme tu t'apprêtes à quitter le bar, on a le temps de voir venir.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il y a toutes ces chaînes "News" de la TNT pour compenser l'indigence de la 2 ...
> Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'en fait non.



Et c'est pas M6 qui va relever le niveau...
Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillete qu'en fait on s'en doutait un peu 

Bon si non Patatra si tu veux écrire a France 2 tu t'es gourré d'adresse. Ici c'est pour écrire a S Jobs. Et S Jobs je crois bien qu'il s'en cague de France 2 
Pour France 2 c'est là

Si non le seul journal télévisé regardable (après Groland) c'est le Soir 3.



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Nan en Savoie, mais on a la TV Suisse par le cable


Je sais maintenant pourquoi je n'irais jamais vivre en Savoie


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non le seul journal télévisé regardable (après Groland) c'est le Soir 3.



Et après le Soir 3 il y a "Ce Soir ... Ou Jamais !", et là la TV devient acceptable ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2009)

Les seuls JT que je trouve regardables, à part Groland, sont ceux de BFM TV et iTélé.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et après le Soir 3 il y a "Ce Soir ... Ou Jamais !", et là la TV devient acceptable ...


Ouais, c'est terrible de devoir avoir la tete dans le cul tous les matins pour pouvoir entendre qq chose d'intelligent dans le poste!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> c'est terrible de devoir avoir la tete dans le cul pour pouvoir entendre qq chose d'intelligent



Tu as mangé des flageolets très QI ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Enfin, le summum, ce fut la période où le journal de France 2 avait piqué le concept de vidéo gag en diffusant des films amateurs. On avait ainsi eut droit à un mec se noyant dans la baie du Mont-Saint-Michel filmé par un touriste et une petite hollandaise se noyant également sous les yeux de plusieurs dizaines de badauds. Manque de bol pour elle, elle était arabe et les gens se sont contenté de filmer et prendre des photos (ça a dû faire un chouette souvenir à montrer à leurs amis). Elle aurait était blanche, on aurait eut droit à un happy end.

Et un autre truc que j'ai "bien aimé" dans le journal de France 2, c'était dans "le médiateur", la rubrique qu'il y avait le samedi à la fin du journal de 13h00 où les journalistes tentaient de se justifier face aux critiques de certains téléspectateurs.
On était en pleine période de la vache folle et apparemment seules les races laitières étaient touchées. Un téléspectateur a donc demandé à France 2 de le préciser dans les reportages consacrés au sujet s'il s'agit de races laitières ou à viandes.
Réponse du journaliste : "on peut pas savoir".
Si un journaliste n'est pas foutu de se renseigner pour savoir s'il a affaire à une vache laitière ou une vache à viande, ça en dit long sur ses capacités d'investigations.

Donc ça fait un bout de temps que le journal de France 2 est à chier, mais c'est loin d'être le pire.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2009)

J'en manque des choses, en ne regardant plus les JT depuis près de dix ans ! 

L'info spectacle, l'info bidonnée, l'info en 3 minutes, ça ne peut pas être de l'info. Ce n'est pas possible.
Partant de ce principe, de l'info, à la télé, j'en trouve peu. Taddéi est effectivement l'un des seuls types à laisser les gens parler au moins dix minutes. Et ça devrait être ça, effectivement, l'info. Laisser les gens s'exprimer.
Mais ça ennuie.
Alors j'écoute quelques radios, je lis beaucoup, et je me sens moins manipulé par l'info.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'en manque des choses, en ne regardant plus les JT depuis près de dix ans !
> 
> L'info spectacle, l'info bidonnée, l'info en 3 minutes, ça ne peut pas être de l'info. Ce n'est pas possible.
> Partant de ce principe, de l'info, à la télé, j'en trouve peu. Taddéi est effectivement l'un des seuls types à laisser les gens parler au moins dix minutes. Et ça devrait être ça, effectivement, l'info.* Laisser les gens s'exprimer.
> ...


Plus précisement, des décideurs rolleyes ont décrété que les blancs, les silences, les respirations, ennuyaient. Une autre des raisons qui font que je ne regarde plus les journaux de bourrage de crane informations, mais aussi nombre d'émissions 'informatives', la dernière en date étant "Apocalypse".

A croire que si on ne fait pas dans l'esthétique 'clip' on autorise les gens à réfléchir un peu, et  qu'il ne faut surtout pas. C'est la somme d'infos qui compte, pas la qualité.

Sinon, de temps en temps, je regarde Euronews. On peut encore y glaner quelques trucs.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus précisement, des décideurs rolleyes ont décrété que les blancs, les silences, les respirations, ennuyaient. Une autre des raisons qui font que je ne regarde plus les journaux de bourrage de crane informations, mais aussi nombre d'émissions 'informatives', la dernière en date étant "Apocalypse".
> 
> A croire que si on ne fait pas dans l'esthétique 'clip' on autorise les gens à réfléchir un peu, et  qu'il ne faut surtout pas. C'est la somme d'infos qui compte, pas la qualité.
> 
> Sinon, de temps en temps, je regarde Euronews. On peut encore y glaner quelques trucs.



T'as loupé un truc, "Apocalypse" était tout bonnement excellent. Un des rares programmes du service public justifiant la redevance. Même si je ne peux que regretter qu'il n'y ait pas eut un mot sur la célèbre tenaille de la forêt de Machecoul.


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'as loupé un truc, "Apocalypse" était tout bonnement excellent. Un des rares programmes du service public justifiant la redevance.



Tout à fait d'accord, les séries historiques passées récemment étaient superbes, je suis content aussi de voir arriver la suite des nouvelles de Maupassant.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'as loupé un truc, "Apocalypse" était tout bonnement excellent. Un des rares programmes du service public justifiant la redevance. Même si je ne peux que regretter qu'il n'y ait pas eut un mot sur la célèbre tenaille de la forêt de Machecoul.



Je n'ai, de mon point de vue, rien loupé : j'ai essayé, je n'ai pas pu. Je préfère de loin les docus d'Arte, qui prennent une heure ou plus pour traiter d'un évènement particulier et non de toute la guerre. Et donc qui prend son temps, et prend le temps d'analyser et te laisse le temps de réfléchir. Ce qui nous ramène aux infos, ou on traite des choses en 30s, 1'30" maximum, sauf s'il s'agit des résultats du foot ou des états d'âme de jauni, ce qui mérite 5 mn au moins


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2009)

C'est ça... encore un qui regarde Arté...

Moi sur Arté ce que j'aime ce sont les thémas porno...

Févou Arté Poils...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Févou Arté Poils...


On dirait du Pascal 77, mais en drôle.


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2009)

Merde, je croyais sincérement que c'était un sujet sur Michel Polnaref, me voilà déçu, j'adore Lettre à France, ....


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> On dirait l'iMac de l'Amok.



Tu es comme les enfants qui commencent à marcher : on te lâche une seconde, c'est une seconde de trop ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Sinon, de temps en temps, je regarde Euronews. On peut encore y glaner quelques trucs.



A leur actif : l'élection d'Obama en "_no comment_". Génial. Juste les images, les sons de la rue, les paroles échangées. Et pendant des heures : quelle autre TV a eue cette démarche ?  Le bonheur : Jean-Claude Narcy à la maison de retraite, personne pour le remplacer.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2009)

*Arté poils !!!

et vite !!!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le bonheur : Jean-Claude Narcy à la maison de retraite, personne pour le remplacer.



JC Narcy est irremplaçable dans le cirage de pompes. La façon dont il a ciré les pompes de notre "first lady" lors de l'interview du 14 juillet, c'était du pur bonheur. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah non ! Rien n'est vulgaire ou sans intérêt dans mon four !



Et après ça, on ose dire que les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les seuls JT que je trouve regardables, à part Groland, sont ceux de BFM TV et iTélé.



Ouais... sauf que BFM est une chaîne de droite... 
iTélé aussi (c'est une chaîne de télé) mais un peu moins quand même...

Et puis j'aime bien iTélé, et pas que pour sa manière de traiter l'info...  :love: :love: :love: :love:







pithiviers a dit:


> T'as loupé un truc, "Apocalypse" était tout bonnement excellent. Un des rares programmes du service public justifiant la redevance. Même si je ne peux que regretter qu'il n'y ait pas eut un mot sur la célèbre tenaille de la forêt de Machecoul.



Je partage entièrement cet avis.
Sinon, puisqu'on parle télé et Arte, l'émission "Philosophie" de Raphaël Enthoven est aussi très bien faite ; une ouverture à la philosophie extrêmement bien présentée...


----------



## pickwick (28 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais... sauf que BFM est une chaîne de droite...
> iTélé aussi (c'est une chaîne de télé) mais un peu moins quand même...



De droite .... de gauche..... vous avez trente ans de retard avec ces termes qui ne veulent rien dire dans le monde où on vit désormais, notamment depuis la chute du mur de Berlin.

Coller des étiquettes est cependant toujours plus facile que de trouver des solutions.
Le diable d'un coté, le bon Dieu de l'autre et on ne se pose plus de question, cela évite de réfléchir.


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2009)

Quelle sagesse. :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> De droite .... de gauche..... vous avez trente ans de retard avec ces termes qui ne veulent rien dire dans le monde où on vit désormais, notamment depuis la chute du mur de Berlin.
> 
> Coller des étiquettes est cependant toujours plus facile que de trouver des solutions.
> Le diable d'un coté, le bon Dieu de l'autre et on ne se pose plus de question, cela évite de réfléchir.



Ah ouais, quand même...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2009)

Je l'ai boulé rouge, c'était cadeau.


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> De droite .... de gauche..... vous avez trente ans de retard avec ces termes qui ne veulent rien dire dans le monde où on vit désormais,




pickwick, iDuck vient de pirater ton compte ! :afraid: 



pickwick a dit:


> notamment depuis la chute du mur de Berlin.



Quoi? Quand ça?  Ils ont rien dit aux informations hier ! Et les secours sont en chemin?


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle sagesse. :style:



Faut le reconnaître.

C'est quand même dommage qu'on vieillisse aussi mal, dans le sud de la France. Si je reste là, je pourrai jamais devenir sage comme ça.


----------



## pickwick (28 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je l'ai boulé rouge, c'était cadeau.



c'est fou de ne pas pouvoir exprimer une opinion ... sans se faire bouler et traiter de sombre crétin....


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> c'est fou de ne pas pouvoir exprimer une opinion ...


Ça, c'est passqu'il est de gauche...


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Faut le reconnaître.
> 
> C'est quand même dommage qu'on vieillisse aussi mal, dans le sud de la France. Si je reste là, je pourrai jamais devenir sage comme ça.



Toi, non seulement tu vas prendre ta baffe, mais tu vas prendre ta baffe, en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et après ça, on ose dire que les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables...


En ce qui te concerne, je serai toujours une occasion manquée.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> c'est fou de ne pas pouvoir exprimer une opinion ...



Alors toi mon loulou, me bouler rouge avec ton minable commentaire, ça m'a vraiment pas fait plaisir...  Désormais, tu fais partie de mes abonnés à un bon coup de rouge hebdomdaire... 
(dans les fils techniques où tu passes ta vie, cela va sans dire, ça paie mieux ).



tirhum a dit:


> Ça, c'est passqu'il est de gauche...



Tsss...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> pickwick, iDuck vient de pirater ton compte ! :afraid:



Je ne fais jamais ce genre de choses ! 

En plus, je ne sais même pas comment on fait.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> De droite .... de gauche..... vous avez trente ans de retard avec ces termes qui ne veulent rien dire dans le monde où on vit désormais, notamment depuis la chute du mur de Berlin.


 
N'importe quoi.
Par exemple, toi, tu es de droite.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2009)

Nan il est Suisse.
Mais c'est pareil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... Désormais, tu fais partie de mes abonnés à un bon coup de rouge hebdomdaire...
> (dans les fils techniques où tu passes ta vie, cela va sans dire, ça paie mieux ).



Brrrrrrrrrrr!... Un fou mental vient de naître! 



*

BLITZKRIIIIIIIIIIEG!!!*


  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> De droite .... de gauche..... vous avez trente ans de retard avec ces termes qui ne veulent rien dire dans le monde où on vit désormais, notamment depuis la chute du mur de Berlin.



C'est çaaaaaaaaa... Et il n'y a plus de classes non plus ni de clivages dans la société idéale de partage dans laquelle nous vivons...   
Putain! Depuis quand marie Thérèse Porchet présente les émission d'analyse politique sur la TSR ?...


----------



## Ralfix (29 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> De droite .... de gauche..... vous avez trente ans de retard avec ces termes qui ne veulent rien dire dans le monde où on vit désormais, notamment depuis la chute du mur de Berlin.


 
C'est la blague à la mode à l'UMP.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! Depuis quand marie Thérèse Porchet présente les émission d'analyse politique sur la TSR ?...



Depuis la chute des cours de la bourse.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! Depuis quand marie Thérèse Porchet présente les émission d'analyse politique sur la TSR ?...



Webo, son nom dans le civil, n'était pas bon pour la météo, alors recalé aux analyses politiques


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! Depuis quand marie Thérèse Porchet présente les émission d'analyse politique sur la TSR ?...



depuis la grippe A 

[DM]xacent[/DM]


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2009)

Faut reconnaitre que depuis qu'il n'y a plus de pub, France 2 c'est quand même beaucoup moins intéressant.

Je sais même plus quoi regarder en buvant mon ricard pendant que bobonne fait à bouffer !!


----------



## boodou (30 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Faut reconnaitre que depuis qu'il n'y a plus de pub, France 2 c'est quand même beaucoup moins intéressant.
> 
> Je sais même plus quoi regarder en buvant mon ricard pendant que bobonne fait à bouffer !!




Tringle bobonne au lieu de picoler du jaune et de végéter devant ta téloch ...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tringle bobonne au lieu de picoler du jaune et de végéter devant ta téloch ...


je cite pas de noms... surtout qu'il y a des modérateurs ou de modérateurs taffioles , qui eux on le même programme, mais sans la bobonne, qui est remplacée par Pizza Hut ou Surgelés Picard + Micro-Ondes  et surtout veuve joyeuse


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2009)

Tu veux dire veuve poignet? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Faut reconnaitre que depuis qu'il n'y a plus de pub, France 2 c'est quand même beaucoup moins intéressant.
> 
> Je sais même plus quoi regarder en buvant mon ricard pendant que bobonne fait à bouffer !!



Tu vois là... tu en fais trop... je sais que ton image de jeune cadre dynamique te pèse, mais là, ça sonne faux !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu vois là... tu en fais trop... je sais que ton image de jeune cadre dynamique te pèse, mais là, ça sonne faux !!



Dis tu te rappelles quand Chirac clamait qu'il était dingue de tête de veau ?... C'te poilade!


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je cite pas de noms... surtout qu'il y a des modérateurs ou de modérateurs taffioles , qui eux on le même programme, mais sans la bobonne, qui est remplacée par Pizza Hut ou Surgelés Picard + Micro-Ondes  et surtout veuve joyeuse





jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux dire veuve poignet? :rateau:




C'est probablement ce qu'il voulait dire, oui ! 
Et devant des photos de Sonnyboy en tenue de débroussailleur, en plus !  :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> jSurgelés Picard



Alèm est revenu? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Alèm est revenu? :love:



Question : qui est Pizza Hut ? Mackie ?


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Question : qui est Pizza Hut ? Mackie ?



j'aime pas les souries  Je suis que Mozarella Di buffala, ce qui explique un AP récent  (mais pas ma cuite de ce soir  )


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'aime pas les souries  Je suis que Mozarella Di buffala, ce qui explique un AP récent  (mais pas ma cuite de ce soir  )



Quand Mackie poste bourré, c'est beau comme de la poésie tchèque écrit par un espagnol qui ne le parle pas*.


*Le tchèque Mackie, faut suivre.


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Quand Mackie poste bourré, c'est beau comme de la poésie tchèque écrit par un espagnol qui ne le parle pas*.
> 
> 
> *Le tchèque Mackie, faut suivre.


 Tchèque en bois ?!... :rose:
Comme la gueule ?!...










=>[]


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Quand Mackie poste bourré, c'est beau comme de la poésie tchèque écrit par un espagnol qui ne le parle pas*.
> 
> 
> *Le tchèque Mackie, faut suivre.



bourré peu être, mais j'aime toujours la pizza souris


----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tringle bobonne au lieu de picoler du jaune et de végéter devant ta téloch ...



Jamais avant d'être bourré malheureux !!



sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu vois là... tu en fais trop... je sais que ton image de jeune cadre dynamique te pèse, mais là, ça sonne faux !!




Et merde grillé... Pas facile de se mettre à niveau tout de même


----------

